# Hello I'm new here, so is my cat Muffin.



## Fisbey

Hello I thought I'd join this forum as I need some advice for Muffin who has just been diagnosed with pancreatitis.

She was diagnosed three days ago and was give Mirtazapine to boost her appetite which it certainly did.

She is also on pain medication (syringes of Buprevet and now two 25mg Gabapentin.)

She has now become quite lethargic and is off her food. (she is drinking water though).

I will contact the vet in the morning, but does anyone have any advice?

Muffin is 13 years old incidentally and a lovely pusscat.

Many thanks.


----------



## Kitty827

Welcome! I'm very sorry about Muffin. Could she be lethargic and not eating because of the medication? Or could it just be the pancreatitis?


----------



## Fisbey

Many thanks for the reply, sadly Muffin deteriorated to such an extent the next day that the kindest thing to was to have her put to sleep. The vet was excellent but nonetheless I was devastated to see her go. She's not suffering now.


----------



## Kitty827

Oh, no! I'm so very sorry. 😭 It's always very sad to have to put down a pet.


----------



## eldercat

Much sympathy on your loss. At least she didn't have to linger long in pain or discomfort. Brave of you to jump so fast, many wait too long and then feel guilt and regret.


----------

